# Newbie: Do goats hate stormy windy conditions?



## livingjourney (Jul 18, 2013)

I was just wondering if goats hate very windy, cold and blustery conditions. I have a 7 week old buckling, and he has been beating a fair bit. I thought he was hungry, so I fed him, but he still kept on crying. It's been high winds and quite stormy. I have put him in his shed and he seems quiet. Do goats hate this kind of weather and feel unsafe?

Sincerely

Vee


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 18, 2013)

Does he have a friend? If not he could be lonely.


----------



## livingjourney (Jul 18, 2013)

He is quiet now in the shed. We have been having gusts of 70kms an hour. This is the first time he has cried. He is our only goat, but he has been with us for three weeks now, and is usually quiet unless hungry, and he has our company quite a lot. I guess this is his first storm, it's crazy weather right now. 

Sincerely

Vee


----------



## Moonshine (Jul 18, 2013)

I would seriously recommend you get another goat. Goats are herd animals and strive for companionship of their own kind. They do very badly in the winter alone and could die of loneliness. As for your question, no goats hate to get we and they require a place to go to get out of the rain and wind. So its good you have a shed. As for the storm, its prolly a personality thing if he doesn't like storms. My mom and my dog hate storms and are terrified of them but I love them and my goats do fine in them. It might be because he's alone in the storm. I really hope you do get 1 more goat. Goats that are alone can suffer from depression and might never see his true personality and him at his best being alone.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 18, 2013)

Agreed.  Goat are herd animals and need to companionship of a fellow goat.  They can otherwise because depressed, lose condition from not eating and get sick from begin stressed.  My goats never make any fuss about storms or wind.  They just go inside and snuggle up together.


----------



## Animallovers1 (Jul 18, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Agreed.  Goat are herd animals and need to companionship of a fellow goat.  They can otherwise because depressed, lose condition from not eating and get sick from begin stressed.  My goats never make any fuss about storms or wind.  They just go inside and snuggle up together.


I completly aggree I only have to goats and in the storms they are ok also are you planing on keeping him a buck or weathering him. If he is just a pet I would recomend banding him because when buck go in rut they stink.


----------



## livingjourney (Jul 18, 2013)

I think I will have to find another home for him then. I just can't have more animals. He was fine this morning, very happy for his bottle. Thanks for the advice. 

Sincerely

Vee


----------



## Animallovers1 (Jul 18, 2013)

I have heard of happy only goats though you just have to give them more attention if you are able and willing to go out with him for some time as in half hour to one hour you could try it.


----------



## livingjourney (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks again for all of your advice. I do go out four or five times a day to spend with him. But I have decided to take him back to the goat farm where I got him. He will be much happier there. I am sad to see him go as I have really grown attached to him, as he is to me. But I feel this is the best for him. 

Have fun raising all of your goats 

Sincerely

Vee


----------

